# Good Price?



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi- we are looking for our first 5er and we have come across this. A 2005 Outback Sydney Edition-model 31FQBHS. Does anyone else have one? What are your impressions? We would love to hear from anyone that has an Sydney edition even if it is not this particular model. The private party is asking 19,500.00 and we'll see it this Saturday. It has only been used 3 times. I'll probably have my RV mechanic ( had a TT for 12 years) check it out if the wife likes ( I'm sure she will) -Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Foleymann
















to Outbackers! 

The 31fqbhs is a very nice model








What area are you in?
A new one here in California sells for around $29,000.00, including all fees (shipping, tax and license).
I think that $19,500.00 sounds like a very good price, especially if it is in excellent condition.

Hope she's a beauty...please keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds good to me.

Why don't you PM tdvffjohn? He's got that unit.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure seems like a good deal. Make sure you grab a copy of the PDI document prior to going to look at the trailer. This will give you some good pointers on what to look over as you decide if the trailer has been well maintained.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Foleymann!*








I'm glad you found us.

As far as price goes, that is a VERY good price. In fact, one might ask if it is TOO GOOD a price! I would check this one out very carefully, and if it passes, buy it quick!

One thing to verify though. I don't believe there was a 31FQBHS in 2005. As I recall - and I may be mistaken - that model came out last spring as a 2006 model.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers, Foleymann!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the one Foleymann is talking about: Clicky

Maybe it is a 2006 model that was bought in 2005??? That still doesn't make sense though because on my 2007 Sydney brochure, it says that the 31FQBHS is a new floor plan for 2007.


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

That indeed is the one- it appears that the seller is sellng it for his parents- but that is just my impression- I'll keep you posted and thanks for the warm welcome








and help!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the link to that sweet 5th wheel. The Wife and I were very excited to see it. It's exactly what we were looking for so we arranged to buy it today. This site is great









I'm picking it up on Saturday and will post pictures later.

Bye!

Psych ! Just warming up for April fools


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Thanks for the link to that sweet 5th wheel. The Wife and I were very excited to see it. It's exactly what we were looking for so we arranged to buy it today. This site is great
> 
> ...


LOL...I was thinking, OMG, Foleymann is going to want to kill me now for posting that link!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL!









Had me going for a minute!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Feb 06 that unit was not out yet or thats the one we would have gotten
Nice unit Jim


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

CA Jim LOL







April 1 is indeed right around the corner!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah come on...he just bought a new Suburban.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

We just bought a new one out here in California and love it. That price sound pretty good. Keep us posted.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Foleymann,

I see from the Craig's List ad that it's in Thousand Oaks...that must make you a fellow California Outbacker.

After you purchase your new 5er, make sure to make your reservations for the 
Western Region Outbackers Rally this June/July


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Foleymann said:


> CA Jim LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just "funin" ya. I'll keep the secret









That does look like a nice rig for the money. Good luck with your search


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay- just got back from looking at the 5er- It is a SY2 29fbhs05- does that make sense? It had a 2nd door in the back with 2 bunk beds. It was at a yard that would not allow the slide to operate ( too close to the RV next to it ). It literally has been used 3 times- there were still some items that were not " hung " yet. i.e. shampoo dispenser etc . It even had temp tags ( which seems wierd ) . The seller said we could tow to our house and have our RV guy give it a good going over. It does have Nanco tires . I could not tell about some of the other safety issues but I'll make sure our RV guy checks all ( thanks to the Outbackers!!!! ) . This sounds dumb- can anyone point me to a web page that has the floorplan? it looks like the 07 version is not the one I saw. Thanks


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Foleymann. The 29fbhs was last made in 2004. Here's a link to the spec page:

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2004 You used to be able to go to the floor plan from a link on the spec page. I don't know why they changed that. Now, it seems that you can only see the floor plans of the new ones.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi Foleymann,
> 
> I see from the Craig's List ad that it's in Thousand Oaks...that must make you a fellow California Outbacker.
> 
> ...


You go Dawn!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

OK- we seemed to have solved the mystery as to which model this really is. It is the 2005 Outback Sydney Edition 29FRL-S. WHEW . it has the Comfort Package and the Designer Package. A couple of wrinkles. I do not yet have a Hitch ( which do you recommend, I have a 05 ChevySilverado 2500 Hd with the Alli tranny) in my truck and the seller has sold the truck he used to tow it. A friend who has an appropriate truck with a hitch is willing to tow it from the storage area to my house to help set-up the inspection. Are there any insurance pointers I might need? Also, there is only the "paper dealer insert" where the license plate should be. Is that OK ? I fiqure I'll check the tire pressure and lug nut torque ( any idea how many FT/LBS ). I am not sure how to check on the tires if they are safe. Anyway-thanks for all the good info and I would like to make the summer get together ( assuming we get the 5er ).


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll get shot for this but take a t-handle to the lug nuts and tighten them. Tires should be ST225/75-15 load range D which should take 65lbs of pressure. If all else fails look on the side wall or on the left front of the trailer for tire load recommendations.

All Outbacks come with all the options so don't let the seller tell you other wise.

As for the hitch selection, don't buy the lowest Reese, I have one and it stinks, anything else is likely better and it is your choice. Try to buy the GM factory 5th wheel harness. I think the option was called "Towing Provisions" and it gives you the harness for a 5th wheel hitch in the bed.

Any new trailer tires are as cheap as the manufacturer could put on, Nanco, Duro, Carlysle, Ultra. Check for dry rot and then give them a whirl. If your overly concerned then replace them, on a 5'er you have a higher chance of replacing them sooner anyways so it is just money spent sooner but it still will be spent.

Insurance--- somebody better have it just to be safe. This is really the current owners problem but it might be nice if you asked him if it is currently insured and that you are not responsible.

Do a real good water check. Trailer has some years on it, was only used 3 times which tells me it likely wasn't maintained either.

Best of luck.


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

NJMikeC- Thanks for the info- I will not shoot







This gets weirder and weirder. The Seller has not callled back to confirm the pick-up time and other details. I'll wait till tomorrow ( left 2 VMs and 1 e-mail already ) and if no joy- I'll just go to Plan B ( whatever that is -I'll just keep lookin- I am really Jonesin' for an Outback, Sydney Edition- they are really nicely appointed inside ) . There is a guy that has a 07 31FQBHS , he is asking 25k with 6 mos. left on the warranty. Dos anyone know if that warranty from Keystone is transferrable? I'll go look at that this weekend if the other does not pan out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If finances allow it, forget the 05, get the 07 31 FQBHS. I LOVE mine

John


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

WOO HOO- Got the 28 FLR-S. Had the tech check it out -gave it a big thumbs up except for a few small items that I'll have attended to in the near future. I did replace the tires -I was really worried towing with the old tires. Boy, a 5er is really "smooth" compared to a TT. Got it for a good price and the seller even threw in 3 free mos of storage !!!. I am VERY happy I got the 5er and appreciate all the help/suggestions I got here. I've thrown a small PayPal amt to the site, I am totally behind helping out. So, I'll post in another thread the saga of getting the 5er from the yard to my house. Here is a teaser-the previous owner pulled the breakaway pin-but did NOT tell his son about it, and we ... well you'll just have to read in the other thread ( when I get a chance)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats, Foleymann, on your new Fiver!

Look forward to more posts and pictures.

Mark


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats! We actually spoke with the previous owner a couple of times, thinking we'd drive down from Portland to buy it....but he didn't return calls a couple of times so we were a bit nervous. I'm glad it has a good home now, I know you'll really enjoy it!

Tricia


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Foleymann! I'm glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new 5'er! 

Sounds like you got a really nice Outback and a great deal to boot!

OK, waiting for the rest of the saga...I hate cliffhangers!


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

K- rather than start a new thread - I'll fill in the blanks here. On the apponited day to see the 5er, we were waiting outside for the son of the seller to arrive and we thought, uh oh- its been 20 mins and no show. Suddenly the cell rings and its a brother that is filling in for his sick sibling , Whew- ok- we go back to the 5er- hook up and away we ... OPPS- my prodigy controller shows we are not connected-hmm. I have never used a fifth wheel hitch so I wondering if it is something I am not doing right. I do have a friend that has extensive 5 th wheel experience. And of course, we are on a schedule, the RV checkout guy will be waiting for us at my house. SO- I look at the hitch and notice the breakaway switch is GONE? . Ask the son-he's no help- look aroung the 5er no dice. There is a trailer supply place 10 mins away-so, off we go and return with one and VOILA- good to go. Driving to my house and find the RV guy is not there- Oh boy- if we buy this 5er it will be a miracle. Get to my house JUST as the RV guy is pulling up-he got the time wrong-thougt it was a hour later than I had planned ( which worked out ) . WHEW- he gives it the once over and says it is a great deal- SO, thats the truth, whole truth and nothing but the truth !!! It feels GREAT to be an Outbacker!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Interesting story on your purchase. Enjoy your new Fiver, new Outbacker onwer!

Congrats, Foleymann.

Mark


----------

